# What is your religion?



## pet (Dec 22, 2005)

I would like to know what is everyone's religion, and why do you believe it is the true religion?

I know this is a controversial topic, but I would just like to know.

I'll go first:

I am a Seventh-Day Adventist, and I believe my religion is the true religion, because Seventh-Day Adventists support everything that they believe in from the bible.

I know people are always saying that all churches are the same and they all preach God, but that's not true.  If all churches were the same, they would only be one religion.

So, what's your story?


----------



## dreamgurl (Dec 26, 2005)

Can you help me out a little bit?

Are you saying that the denomination of Seventh Day Adventists is the only true Christian denomination? As if to say Baptists, Methodists, Pentecostal, Assemblies Of God...etc. are not "true" Christian denominations?


----------



## Blossssom (Dec 26, 2005)

dreamgurl said:
			
		

> Can you help me out a little bit?
> 
> Are you saying that the denomination of Seventh Day Adventists is the only true Christian denomination? As if to say Baptists, Methodists, Pentecostal, Assemblies Of God...etc. are not "true" Christian denominations?



That's what I was wondering... I wasn't aware Seventh Day was a religion...


----------



## AngelicRose07 (Dec 26, 2005)

i think she may be asking about DENOMINATIONS, not necessarily religions as a whole. but i may be wrong

i too am a seventh day adventist christian, i think it is the real denomination for ME. i am much happier and feel more complete since i started attending my church. but that may not be the case for everyone..... different denominations have different principles and may cater better to different individuals

i DO however think SDA's and seventh day baptists are the only ones who honor the lords 4th commandment.


----------



## lolla2005 (Dec 26, 2005)

In my humble opinion, i think it is not a matter of denomination or religion but it is about your relationship with God and that should be at the core of your belief...further, it is not about being religious, because everyone can be religious, but God want us to have a true and personal relationship with him..

that's my opinion and it is not meant to be offensive to anyone..

Stay bless.


----------



## Chrissy811 (Dec 26, 2005)

lolla2005 said:
			
		

> In my humble opinion, i think it is not a matter of denomination or religion but it is about your relationship with God and that should be at the core of your belief...further, it is not about being religious, because everyone can be religious, but God want us to have a true and personal relationship with him..




I agree 100 % it is truly about the relationship you have/are seeking with HIM.


----------



## Blossssom (Dec 26, 2005)

lolla2005 said:
			
		

> In my humble opinion, i think it is not a matter of denomination or religion but it is about your relationship with God and that should be at the core of your belief...further, it is not about being religious, because everyone can be religious, but God want us to have a true and personal relationship with him..
> 
> that's my opinion and it is not meant to be offensive to anyone..
> 
> Stay bless.



I think you're right because I don't have a religious bone in my body, but I have a relationship with God.

Unfortunately, I wasn't able to find a religion that encompassed my feelings and thoughts of God, myself and the universe, so I'm neutral.

I respect all religous beliefs, however, as long as they aren't violent.


----------



## dreamgurl (Dec 26, 2005)

lolla2005 said:
			
		

> In my humble opinion, i think it is not a matter of denomination or religion but it is about your relationship with God and that should be at the core of your belief...further, it is not about being religious, because everyone can be religious, but God want us to have a true and personal relationship with him..


 
I agree with this statement wholeheartedly...

However...the reason I wanted some clarification is because I have heard some Seventh Day Adventists say that they are the only "true" Christians and are the only ones going to Heaven because of the the Sabbath issue.

In retrospect I have heard the same spoken out of the mouths of Jehovah's Witnesses...not because of the Sabbath issue but because of other things they feel makes their walk more consistent with God's Holy Word.

Anyway...I just wanted to know if the original poster had the same view as I have been told concerning.


----------



## star (Dec 26, 2005)

lolla2005 said:
			
		

> In my humble opinion, i think it is not a matter of denomination or religion but it is about your relationship with God and that should be at the core of your belief...further, it is not about being religious, because everyone can be religious, but God want us to have a true and personal relationship with him..
> 
> that's my opinion and it is not meant to be offensive to anyone..
> 
> Stay bless.


Amen to this!! I think the *history* to her question is *who do you follow in terms of your beliefs*. I follow the religion of Chritianity which means followers of Christ and in our Christianity we have a personal relationship with God and can access God directly through Jesus Christ our mediator.  This question was asked alot in the Old Testament because many people had relgions but was not following the God of Abraham, Issac and Jacob which is our God. 

*Religions -* Chritian, Budda, Islam, etc.
*Denomiation * - This is how you carry out your beliefs; Baptist, Budism, Islamic, Apostic, Penticostal, Catholism etc.

Catholics are Chritians but their denomation is very different because you must still have Priest speak to God for you. This is a part of their denomiaton.


----------



## GodsPromises (Dec 26, 2005)

As stated my religion is first and foremost my relationship with our Lord and SAvior Jesus Christ.  

Now right nhow I belong to a Baptist church.  Do I belive that that is the only "true" religion not at all.


----------



## Daughter (Dec 27, 2005)

I am a Christian, I believe that  Jesus is the only way to be saved from the wrath to come; that all men have individually sinned and need a personal, life changing belief in Christ for forgiveness from sin.

I worship at a Pentecostal denomination. I do not fully agree with all of it's doctrines but I do believe in what's called the "essentials" of the faith - that Jesus is the perfect, sinless Son of God, the Trinity, that the Bible is God's inspired word and that Christ will return bodily. 

I am not a Seventh Day Adventist, but I do regard the Lord's Day (Sunday) to be a day set apart for the Lord.

I came to faith in God almost 8 years ago. I went to church as a child but I stopped going as soon as I could at age 17. I didn't really know about the gospel. My life was a typical life of sin - unconcerned about God or the things of God, partying when I could, listening to profane music and dressing immodestly.

My best friend asked me to be godmother to her son. For some reason I felt I would be a hypocrite to promise to help bring up this child as a Christian. By then I knew I was not a Christian, yet I did not know what one truly was! I looked at Islam, Jehovah's Witness but to cut a long story short I heard the gospel message and was convicted and convinced that Jesus made the way of salvation for me.


----------



## fivefoursweetie (Dec 28, 2005)

This is a very interesting post...most of what I feel has already been expressed, so I will not belabour the points.
I do feel that there are aspects of many denominations and religions that have truth.  I am not hung up on religion, and I agree with others that the relatinship os more important.  God knows all of our hearts, and I do not think that God lumps all of one "religion" or "denomination" in one category of "Heaven-bound" or "Hell-Bound".  I think that in heaven there will be people from all different doctorines, and I believe no one on this earth can say what "belief" is "right" or "wrong".  People should just believe in whatever for themselves.  I may not subscribe to the same belief, however I don't think it is my place to desifer someone else's destiny....that's God's job.


----------



## Nubianrose (Dec 29, 2005)

This post is in a response to Blosssoms' last post.  So that I can get a more clear picture of your beliefs...how does your relationship with God go or exist, if you do not identify yourself with Christianity or any other religion?


----------



## fivefoursweetie (Dec 30, 2005)

Nubianrose said:
			
		

> This post is in a response to Blosssoms' last post.  So that I can get a more clear picture of your beliefs...how does your relationship with God go or exist, if you do not identify yourself with Christianity or any other religion?



Was this question for me?


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Dec 31, 2005)

The ancient Orthodox Christian Church is the Church of my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ passed down to the apostles and then to the faithful and has retained the fullness of truth of our Lord and Savior, which has believed the same truth for now over 2000 years.  That the man created denominations of the last 500 years often have narrowed their focus on either heretical doctrine or certain aspects of the doctrine of Christ thus denieying themselves of the fullness of his truth and possibly ultimately their salvation.  This can slant, distort ones relationship with God the Father and the Son or even decieve one into thinking they have a true relationship.  These limitations can lead to a lack of understanding of the teachings and how one can know or even receive the grace of Our Lord.  Sadly this limited view has lead many people away from Christ or deminished their desire to come to the Lord due to limited or distorted teachings. 

   Other religions preach different goals for their life then Christianity.  They teach that a Christian will not receive that which they teach so I do not feel awkward in saying they will not receive from God the Father and my Lord and Savior that which I have been promised in the Gospel.  Other religions deny the very teachings of God the Father and My Lord and Savior.  Other religions teach contrary to my Lord and Savior,  they offer a different outcome for those who follow.  My Lord Jesus Christ has offered me salvation, for Whom so ever believes in him shall not perish but will have ever lasting life.

  I believe in one God the Father Almighty Creator of heaven and earth and all things visible and invisible; and in one Lord, Jesus Christ, the Son of God, the only begotten, begotten of the Father before all ages; Light of Light, True God of true God, begotten not made, being of one essence with the Father by whom all things were made;
  Whom for us men and for our salvation, came down from the Heavens, and was incarnate of the Holy Spirit and the Virgin Mary, and became man;
And was crucified for us under Pontious Pilot, suffered and was buried; and arose again on the third day according to the sciptures; And ascended into Heaven, and sitteth at thee right hand of the Father;  
And shall come again, with glory to judge the living and the dead; whose kingdom shall have no end;
  And in the Holy Spirit, the Lord and Giver of life; who proceedeth from the Father; Who with the Father and the Son is worshipped and Glorified; who spake through the Prophets,
  In One, Holy, Catholic(which means universal),  and Apostolic Church.
  I confess one baptism for the remision of sins.
  I look for the resurrection of the body,
  And the life in the world to come.
                             Amen.

 I believe, O Lord, and confess that thou art truly the Christ, Son of the living God who came into the world to save sinners of whom I am the first.
O Lord God, Lamb of God, Son of the Father, that takest away the sin of the world have mercy on us, Thou that takest away the sins of the world accept our pray, Thou that sittests at the right hand of the Father have mercy on us.  For thou only art holy; thou only art Lord Jesus Christ, to the Glory of God the Father.

      Amen.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Dec 31, 2005)

I am Christian.  At the moment I don't claim any particular denomination, but I have looked into SDA, Coptic Orthodox Christianity, Pentecostal, Apostolic, Messianic Judaism, and other Christian denominations.  I am tolerant of other people's beliefs, even if they are not Christian (judge not), but I believe wholeheartedly the Jesus Christ is the only way to salvation.    

Vintage, is your faith related to the Coptic Orthodox Church or the Roman Catholic Church?  Your post reminds me something we used to say in Mass in school.


----------



## sbg4evr (Dec 31, 2005)

classimami713 said:
			
		

> Vintage, is your faith related to the Coptic Orthodox Church or the Roman Catholic Church?  Your post reminds me something we used to say in Mass in school.



Vintage, quoted the Nicene Creed. The Nicene Creed was developed by the Roman Church in the year 325 in Nicaea.  This Creed is  the most widely accepted and used brief statements of the Christian Faith. 

The purpose of the Creed was to combat Arianism.  Arianism is defined as the belief and teachings of Christian priest Arius. Arius taught (c.318) that God created, before all things, a Son who was the first creature, but who was neither equal to nor coeternal with the Father. According to Arius, Jesus was a supernatural creature not quite human and not quite divine. In these ideas Arius followed the school of Lucian of Antioch.[SIZE=-2][/SIZE]*http://www.longhaircareforum.com/*
The Roman Church formulated the Nicene   Creed to express its doctrines (The Trinity) and to serve as a test of orthodox teaching.


----------



## good2uuuu (Dec 31, 2005)

lolla2005 said:
			
		

> In my humble opinion, i think it is not a matter of denomination or religion but it is about your relationship with God and that should be at the core of your belief...further, it is not about being religious, because everyone can be religious, but God want us to have a true and personal relationship with him..
> 
> that's my opinion and it is not meant to be offensive to anyone..
> 
> Stay bless.



I totally agree! I'm also Seventh-day Adventist. Do I belive that SDAs are the only ones who will be saved? Not at all. In fact, I'm sure a lot will not see the pearly gates up close. And I am highly offended and upset when my fellow SDAs propigate that we are the only ones who will be saved. God has those who will be saved in every denomination, or non denomination, for that matter. Those who prayerfully study the Word and seek and trust God's guidance will be led to what is truth. If they accept truth,they will be saved.  We all need to check ourselves and our relationship with God and 'do' our religion, (show compassion, help the needy, feed the poor,things of that nature), not our denomintaion. I remain SDA because I wholeheartedly believe that the Sabbath, as God ordained it, is still binding and that the 10 commandments are still binding in their entirety.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Dec 31, 2005)

good2uuuu said:
			
		

> I totally agree! I'm also Seventh-day Adventist. Do I belive that SDAs are the only ones who will be saved? Not at all. In fact, I'm sure a lot will not see the pearly gates up close. And I am highly offended and upset when my fellow SDAs propigate that we are the only ones who will be saved. God has those who will be saved in every denomination, or non denomination, for that matter. Those who prayerfully study the Word and seek and trust God's guidance will be led to what is truth. If they accept truth,they will be saved.  We all need to check ourselves and our relationship with God and 'do' our religion, (show compassion, help the needy, feed the poor,things of that nature), not our denomintaion. I remain SDA because I wholeheartedly believe that the Sabbath, as God ordained it, is still binding and that the 10 commandments are still binding in their entirety.



Glad to hear you say this, Good.  Because I've been around SDAs and gone to a SDA church several times, and I have heard that kind of arrogant attitude that you spoke against.  These are the kind of Christians that may, unfortunately, miss the mark.


----------



## Suri (Dec 31, 2005)

Christian. Raised in an AME church but follow the Orthodox Church is my church. My mother is a Seventh Day Adventist and was raised that way as well. I never heard her say anything about being the only ones to be saved, but I think we all know that's not true.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jan 1, 2006)

To Classimami713 and Sbg4evr,

   To clarify you the Nicene Creed was developed at the Counsel of Nicea by the Orthodox Church of Our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ of which the Roman, Greek, Ethiopian, Egyption(Coptic), Church of Corith, Antiochian,Syrian, Celtic, and later discovered the Indian Church( which was brought the gospel by Thomas in the first century.) They were all one church at that time.   The evangelization of Russia followed from greek missionaries from the church in Antioch and on into the East and China, and every other Church mentioned in the Bible was part of.  There was only one Church then.  And as the Bible states heresey's were constantly being kept at bay by the coming together of the churches and Bishops to ensure that what was originally taught by the apostles was not being distorted and changed.  The Holy Spirit was evident in the church because they were able to come from all over and reaffirm the Truth of Christ and his church.   

  The Coptic, Eastern Orthodox, Antiochian, Ethiopian, Russian and American Orthodox and the other Orthodox churches  have all the same foundational essentials of their teachings and the sacraments.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jan 1, 2006)

To Sbg4evr,

   I believe that in the Coptic Church, which is not considered a denomination but of the true ancient church , you will find the fullness of the truth of Our Lord and Savior and his Church.  

    Christ is born! Glorify him.

  www.copticchurch.net/


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks, Vintage.  So do Orthodox Christians have a pope like the Catholics, confess, pray to the Virgin Mary and believe in Purgatory?  I went to Catholic school from K-12 grades and these are my main issues with the Catholic church.  Sorry I have so many questions, but I am truly searching for a Church that is aligned with God's word.


----------



## remnant (Jan 1, 2006)

lolla2005 said:
			
		

> In my humble opinion, i think it is not a matter of denomination or religion but it is about your relationship with God and that should be at the core of your belief...further, it is not about being religious, because everyone can be religious, but God want us to have a true and personal relationship with him..
> 
> that's my opinion and it is not meant to be offensive to anyone..
> 
> Stay bless.


 

ALLELUIA!  ALL THE GLORY TO GOD !
But God through his Son : Jesus Christ!


----------



## Blossssom (Jan 1, 2006)

Nubianrose said:
			
		

> This post is in a response to Blosssoms' last post.  So that I can get a more clear picture of your beliefs...how does your relationship with God go or exist, if you do not identify yourself with Christianity or any other religion?



God as a "higher being" which created all that we see and all that we don't see.

A SUPREME entity.


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Jan 1, 2006)

BUMP Blosssom, she's a christian and just dont know it yet.


----------



## Blossssom (Jan 1, 2006)

ladydee36330 said:
			
		

> BUMP Blosssom, she's a christian and just dont know it yet.



You're not the only one who's told me that, Lady...

My friend, who is a very DEEP Christian, SWEARS I'm one as well!  

Who knows... you may be right.  I do love God and I appreciate the universe he created... and I'm eternally thankful that he chose to make me a part of it


----------



## Enchantmt (Jan 1, 2006)

ladydee36330 said:
			
		

> BUMP Blosssom, she's a christian and just dont know it yet.




I've always thought this...LOL

You still need Jesus for salvation, but once you've accepted Christ, you're His whether you'r in fellowship or carnality. Face it Blossom, you're family...


----------



## Blossssom (Jan 1, 2006)

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> I've always thought this...LOL
> 
> You still need Jesus for salvation, but once you've accepted Christ, you're His whether you'r in fellowship or carnality. Face it Blossom, you're family...



LOL!  Thanks, chica!


----------



## JuJuBoo (Jan 2, 2006)

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> I've always thought this...LOL
> 
> You still need Jesus for salvation, but once you've accepted Christ, you're His whether you'r in fellowship or carnality. Face it Blossom, you're family...




 I'm *dyin* over here. Ditto. I agree Blosssomm. Surrender. hee hee hee!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jan 2, 2006)

To Classimami,

   The Orthodox Church does not have a pope like the Roman Church, That is on e of the many "issues" the Roman Church develope on their own whic is why the rest of the Orthodox Churches an thr roman church are not in communion.  They are considered added on dogma which conflict with the teachings of scripture or the Apostles.  The Roman Church also as a response to the reformation which was brought on by these added on dogm's responded with trying to update and modernize the church like many protestants did and contine to do.  The orthodox believe that the teachings are in no need of updating or modernizing.  The teachings have remained the same since Christ began the Church on that day of Pentacost.
  You did not say if you were Roman Catholic or did you just attend their school.  Not being Catholic and going to their school you would most likeley not have a clue as to the full teachings.  That would have been confusing.

   here is a web site that talks briefly of the Orthodox Church and one that shows the difference's that developed between the Church causing the separation.  

     www.Orthodoxphotos.com/readings/Orthodox_Church/origin.shtml
     www.OCF.org/OrthodoxPage/reading/ortho_cath.html

If you are of protestant it would take more than one web site to show the differences between Orthodox, Roman Catholic and Protestant because there are as many dogma's and doctrines as there are Protestant Churches.   It took me a long time and a lot of different churches to realize just how vast the differences were in the protestants and that it was growing faster than I could keep up.


----------



## MissJ (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm Baptist, not to be confused with Southern Baptist.


----------



## secretdiamond (Jan 2, 2006)

After all my wanting to find the "perfect" religion, I decided to stick the the *basics* and just worship THE LORD and little by little to develop a STRONG relationship with JESUS CHRIST my savior. So basically I have no religion. I go to a non/inter-denominational church that has helped me in my walk with Jesus far more than my "other" church. 

I don't want to be bothered anymore being entangled in doctrines and the politics of religion and churches. For ME, it took away from what the MAIN focus should be--- a true and pure relationship with Jesus.


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 2, 2006)

I just know that I am a Christian... who is a believer and follower of Jesus Christ and has a personal relationship with my Lord... and a doer of God's Holy Word and His Will for my life...  

I do believe Christianity is the one true religion... I was raised under the Baptist denomination, but you know what??? I don't go by religion and denomination so much because some denominations within Christianity do not go by the full authority of the Bible; some will twist and use words in the Bible to fit their agenda... 

So I think that any belief that goes by the Holy Bible *completely and wholeheartedly* is the one true religion.


----------



## bludacious (Jan 2, 2006)

MissJ said:
			
		

> I'm Baptist, not to be confused with Southern Baptist.


 
I never knew that there was a difference.  Please enlighten me!


----------



## Zeal (Jan 2, 2006)

pet said:
			
		

> I would like to know what is everyone's religion, and why do you believe it is the true religion?
> 
> I know this is a controversial topic, but I would just like to know.
> 
> ...


 
I don't have a *religion*, and I really dis-like that word.  I have a *relationship* with God.  I believe in the death, burial, and resurrection of the LORD JESUS CHRIST. I believe John 3:16. I don't believe that I can do whatever I want and it is cool.  I believe that I am not my own and that I am God's property.  I could go on and on but I will stop.

I have a personal relationship with God, and discernment. Therefore I would never make a comment stating that a denomination's doctrine is "all knowing and all true".  It's like the old folks say.  You got to know him for your self.


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 2, 2006)

very well said, Zeal! In total agreement!


----------



## fivefoursweetie (Jan 3, 2006)

And let the church say Amen Sista Zeal!!!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks Vintage.


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Jan 3, 2006)

Zeal said:
			
		

> I don't have a *religion*, and I really dis-like that word. I have a *relationship* with God. I believe in the death, burial, and resurrection of the LORD JESUS CHRIST. I believe John 3:16. I don't believe that I can do whatever I want and it is cool. I believe that I am not my own and that I am God's property. I could go on and on but I will stop.
> 
> I have a personal relationship with God, and discernment. Therefore I would never make a comment stating that a denomination's doctrine is "all knowing and all true". It's like the old folks say. You got to know him for your self.


 
Amen, sista! I too am in agreement.  
The church that I attend is non-denominational.


----------



## Zeal (Jan 3, 2006)

LOL.  Thank yall !!  

Although I do belong to a Baptist Church.  I am just saying use your head.  Search the scriptures for yourself.  Ask God to reveal things that you don't understand and he will.


----------



## BLESSED1 (Jan 3, 2006)

Zeal said:
			
		

> I don't have a *religion*, and I really dis-like that word.  I have a *relationship* with God.  I believe in the death, burial, and resurrection of the LORD JESUS CHRIST. I believe John 3:16. I don't believe that I can do whatever I want and it is cool.  I believe that I am not my own and that I am God's property.  I could go on and on but I will stop.
> 
> I have a personal relationship with God, and discernment. Therefore I would never make a comment stating that a denomination's doctrine is "all knowing and all true".  It's like the old folks say.  You got to know him for your self.



ITA, I personally gave up on organized religion months ago and have never been happier. My non denom church, bible, and 24/7 access to Jesus via the "prayer line" is all I need


----------



## EbonyEyes (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm Christian but I just so happen to be a member of a Baptist church.


----------



## beyondcute (Jan 4, 2006)

MissJ said:
			
		

> I'm Baptist, not to be confused with Southern Baptist.



Well whats the difference? I fell as though we as God fearing people are too divided over small nominal things. I really dont think God would deny his holy kingdom to a faithful follower just because he went to church on the wrong day. To be concerned with such small stuff is so petty! Singing the wrong songs or praying in the wrong direction are so minute! 

The bible also says not to wear cotton and wool together so I guess were all going to hell huh? Its says dont eat pork also. So I guess everyone but Muslims will be keeping Satan company...

The title of the thread was "what's your religion?" Mind you this question was posted in a Christian Fellowship Forum! Im a Christian. Period! I believe in God and will try my best to follow his word.


----------



## Bklynqueen (Jan 4, 2006)

good2uuuu said:
			
		

> I totally agree! I'm also Seventh-day Adventist. Do I belive that SDAs are the only ones who will be saved? Not at all. In fact, I'm sure a lot will not see the pearly gates up close. And I am highly offended and upset when my fellow SDAs propigate that we are the only ones who will be saved. God has those who will be saved in every denomination, or non denomination, for that matter. Those who prayerfully study the Word and seek and trust God's guidance will be led to what is truth. If they accept truth,they will be saved.  We all need to check ourselves and our relationship with God and 'do' our religion, (show compassion, help the needy, feed the poor,things of that nature), not our denomintaion. I remain SDA because I wholeheartedly believe that the Sabbath, as God ordained it, is still binding and that the 10 commandments are still binding in their entirety.



Here here!  I completely agree with this statement.  No one is better than anyone and I have come across this behavior from many SDA's even my own family.  Now I believe EVERY religion has a bit of truth from the bible and if we are going to talk about original religions, the only religion that is original is the JEWISH religion.  All other religions are MAN-Made.  So unless God himself appoints a new religion -the rest in my opinion is for power and control.  My relationship with God is not religious, it is private and spiritural.  This " holier than thou" attitude towards religion is why I no longer practice the SDA religion or any other religion for that matter.  All the bible thumpin in the world will not get anyone in the pearly gates.  You have to be humble within yourself and towards others in order to see the Kingdom of heaven.


----------



## LovelyZ (Jan 4, 2006)

lolla2005 said:
			
		

> In my humble opinion, i think it is not a matter of denomination or religion but it is about your relationship with God and that should be at the core of your belief...further, it is not about being religious, because everyone can be religious, but God want us to have a true and personal relationship with him..
> 
> that's my opinion and it is not meant to be offensive to anyone..
> 
> Stay bless.


 
I couldn't agree more. I attended Catholic chuch as a young girl, AME during pre-teen early teen years and Baptist church for late teen to present.  I have been disappointed by all and am more convinced than ever that religion is so much less about God than it is about man-made rules. I try to focus on learning more about Jesus and giving more of my life over to God so that I can live for him. I spend the first and last moments of each day studying. I would like to attend church once per month to fellowship with other Christians, hear God's word and contribute to my home church, but it's a real turn-off when I hear so-called Christians speak and I don't "recognize Jesus" in any of their hateful, judgemental and intolerent stances (as if they were always holy and sanctified!).


----------



## kisz4tj (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm SDA also.....I totally agree with you Good2uuu


----------



## BerrySweet (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm a Southern Baptist (I guess), but I know for sure I'm a Christian.  I've had an awakening these last few years and have come much closer to Jesus (strangley enough it was borne out of my friends conversion to Islam).  

As far as the denomination, I sometimes have trouble accepting what they pearch to us, as I believe it's outside of what God wants, and more of what the Church wants.  I'm looking around different sects, and I've founf a wonderful progressive Baptist church to be a part of.


----------



## firecracker (Jan 23, 2006)

pet said:
			
		

> I would like to know what is everyone's religion, and why do you believe it is the true religion?
> 
> I know this is a controversial topic, but I would just like to know.
> 
> ...


 
 Oh yeah!  So what you trying to say others religions do not?  Clauude hav mercy!  You couldn't be do a lil bit of judging could ya?


----------



## firecracker (Jan 23, 2006)

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> I've always thought this...LOL
> 
> You still need Jesus for salvation, but once you've accepted Christ, you're His whether you'r in fellowship or carnality. Face it Blossom, you're family...


 
Ditto!  B is my sista B is my sista!!!


----------



## your hair is your glory (Sep 21, 2007)

religion-christian
denomination- apostolic/pentecostal

hand clapping, foot stomping, tongue talking!


----------



## 1god1 (Sep 21, 2007)

I am Apostolic (Pentecostal)


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 21, 2007)

lolla2005 said:


> *In my humble opinion, i think it is not a matter of denomination or religion but it is about your relationship with God and that should be at the core of your belief...further, it is not about being religious, because everyone can be religious, but God want us to have a true and personal relationship with him..*
> 
> that's my opinion and it is not meant to be offensive to anyone..
> 
> Stay bless.


lolla2005, this is EXACTLY how I feel.  

Denominations are just categories that keep Christians from being united.


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 21, 2007)

bludacious said:


> I never knew that there was a difference. Please enlighten me!


I think Southern Baptists are more conservative and "strict" per se.

Here is a page with links to articles about the Baptist denomination: http://atheism.about.com/od/baptist...Baptists_Baptist_Churches_Beliefs_History.htm


----------



## kbragg (Sep 21, 2007)

your hair is your glory said:


> religion-christian
> denomination- apostolic/pentecostal
> 
> hand clapping, foot stomping, tongue talking!


 
Same here sista! Don't forget dancing, prophesying, laying on of hands, and shouting!


----------



## kimistry (Sep 23, 2007)

Simply put, I am a Christian!  Delving deeper...Jesus is my Saviour.  I believe that Jesus is the Way, the Truth and the Life.  I believe that you have to confess Him as your Lord & Savior in order to get to God the Father and into the Kingdom of Heaven.  I don't believe that merely being a member of a certain "man-made" denomination or non-denomination guarantees you entry into God's Kingdom.  I don't believe that merely doing good deeds or being a good person guarantees entry.  I believe wholeheartedly in having a personal relationship with God.

I have been a member of 2 different Baptist churches for most of my life, the 2nd of which I am still a member.  I have visited many different churches, most Baptist, some Methodist, some Lutheran, some non-denominational, a couple COGIC, an AME or two and even a Messianic Jewish temple (Messianic Jews believe Jesus is the Messiah)...probably some others that I can't recall at the moment.  The church I belong to now is one that I've chosen for various reasons.  If I had to sum it up, I feel at home there.

Why do I believe what I believe?  Because my beliefs have been substantiated by my personal testimonies.  God manifests Himself over and over and over again in my life.  I love Him for all the things He has done for me thus far.  If He never does another thing for me, what He has done to-date is more than enough for me to praise Him for the rest of my days.  His grace and mercy are ever-present in my life.  I thank Him for being the God of another chance, not just a 2nd chance.  After all, I am a work in progress!


----------



## stcsweet (Sep 25, 2007)

lolla2005 said:
			
		

> In my humble opinion, i think it is not a matter of denomination or religion but it is about your relationship with God and that should be at the core of your belief...further, it is not about being religious, because everyone can be religious, but God want us to have a true and personal relationship with him..
> 
> that's my opinion and it is not meant to be offensive to anyone..
> 
> Stay bless.





Poohbear said:


> lolla2005, this is EXACTLY how I feel.
> 
> Denominations are just categories that keep Christians from being united.



I agree with both of you!


----------

